# "Η λαθεμένη προστακτική του Καβάφη"



## Costas (Dec 2, 2008)

Πρόλογος της Δρος Βιβής Βασιλοπούλου, Γενικής Διευθύντριας Αρχαιοτήτων και Πολιτιστικής Κληρονομιάς, στον κατάλογο της έκθεσης "Νόστοι", στο Νέο Μουσείο της Ακρόπολης (μέχρι 31/12).
Ο κατάλογος παρά ταύτα (και η έκθεση) είναι πολύ καλός...


----------

